
Show HN: We'll be live streaming ourselves building a product in a weekend - tobiaslins
http://productweekend.live/
======
dang
This is an announcement of a live stream. That's not eligible for Show HN.
Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
ilovefood
I really love the idea, will drop by to check out how you execute it. Good
luck building your product!

------
roger123aa
I look forward to watching this.

